# Deere 7700 Shifter/Tranny



## PackMan2170 (Oct 6, 2014)

Ok, fellas, I got a good one for ya.

I have a 1993 Deere 7700 w/ the 19 speed PowerShift (NOT PowerQuad), and it has a little poltergeist in it that our local dealer can't spare time to come look at....

On occasion, when shifting from forward to reverse, the transmission will freeze up, not go into gear, and the little transmission light will start blinking. However, if you turn the tractor off and then immidiately turn it back on, it resets itself and works just fine for the rest of the day. It only ever happens when going from forward to reverse or vise-versa. Any ideas?


----------

